# UKAPS Baby!!!



## Themuleous (12 Dec 2009)

Just letting everyone know, that Imogen Grace was born at 4:40pm on Thursday, 7lb 10oz, everyone doing really well 


















Sam


----------



## samc (12 Dec 2009)

congratulations sam


----------



## OllieNZ (12 Dec 2009)

Soo cute  

Congrats Sam  

Regards

Ollie


----------



## TDI-line (12 Dec 2009)

Nice one Sam, that's great news.


----------



## aquaticmaniac (12 Dec 2009)

Congrats, Sam! She's lovely


----------



## amy4342 (12 Dec 2009)

Awwww, she's a cutie! Congratulations!


----------



## paul.in.kendal (12 Dec 2009)

Congratulations - she's a real little smasher!  Go on, treat yourself to a stiff whisky...


----------



## JamesM (12 Dec 2009)

Many congrats Sam


----------



## billy boy (12 Dec 2009)

Congrats    You both must be very proud!  

Dosent seem that long ago my wee one was that size! She's now 8


----------



## John Starkey (12 Dec 2009)

Hi Sam,awesome mate shes a little cracker,cant think of a better xmas gift,
give my love to Biz,Ann also send her love,
regards john.


----------



## Gill (12 Dec 2009)

Congratulations, she is a little sweetie


----------



## Themuleous (12 Dec 2009)

Thanks all, we're totally made up with here 

Sam


----------



## Ed Seeley (12 Dec 2009)

Congratulations Sam.  Bet you haven't stopped smiling yet eh?


----------



## Superman (12 Dec 2009)

Congrats sam, hope mum and baby are doing well.
Merry Christmas


----------



## Stu Worrall (12 Dec 2009)

congrats sam and family. special times


----------



## Tony Swinney (12 Dec 2009)

Congratulations to you and the family Sam.  We're at week 15 now - savour every moment, as they pass by so quickly !

Tony


----------



## Steve Smith (13 Dec 2009)

Many congrats Sam and family!  Wow, lots of UKAPS babies!!    Might be something to do with all the ferts we put in the tanks?


----------



## LondonDragon (13 Dec 2009)

Congrats Sam  wishing you all the best


----------



## Graeme Edwards (13 Dec 2009)

Hi Sam, 

Congratulations to you and Bizz, me and the misses are made up for you. Bizz looks great despite her labour. You can see the instant love from a mother to a child.

A great couple and a lovely looking mini person.

Well Done both. All the best for the next few months of finding your feet.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (13 Dec 2009)

Awww another baby in the ranks! Can't believe we haven't had any takashis yet?! Good luck, she looks gorgeous


----------



## Behold (14 Dec 2009)

Congrats... I hope this is not contageous... I might never get my tank sorted!!!


----------



## Themuleous (14 Dec 2009)

Thanks everyone  still settling in at home and getting things sorted and finding a routine, but getting there.  Biz is doing a brill job of feeding and things, but I get my hands dirty plenty as well 

Sam


----------



## George Farmer (14 Dec 2009)

Congratulations, Sam and BIz!


----------



## zig (15 Dec 2009)

Many congrats Sam, that should keep you busy


----------



## CeeBee (16 Dec 2009)

Awww - congratulations - she's beautiful


----------



## Ross (23 Dec 2009)

Congratulations Sam


----------

